# If KF is really about free speech...



## Wormy (Oct 16, 2022)

Why was I threadbanned from the Terry Davis thread simply for pointing out that worship of him like a lot of you backsliders do is idolatry?


----------



## _Samson_ (Oct 16, 2022)

KF is not actually about free speech but about laughing people on the internet. Why post a public thread and not talk to the moderators? (I have no idea who Terry Davis is)


----------



## Cat tit bingo (Oct 16, 2022)

_Samson_ said:


> (I have no idea who Terry Davis is)


Oh good lord our standards for users really is just plummeting


----------



## Mortin Shart (Oct 16, 2022)

Because religious larping is persecuted just as much as religion is in real life here.


----------



## Professor G. Raff (Oct 16, 2022)

Null always goes out of his way to say he doesn't consider the site about freedom of speech. I also doubt anyone worships him outside of him being a funny meme, but making this thread because you posted a 2010 Reddit-level atheism "gotcha"  probably shows you weren't very fun, thus the likely cause for the thread ban.

I agree you shouldn't have been banned though, most thread banning is stupid. Since it's the Terry Davis thread they should have just called you a CIA nigger instead.


----------



## Vect (Oct 16, 2022)

I get the feeling you're one of those people that post gore or swastikas on their public gaming profiles and mock people for getting triggered.


----------



## Chaos Theorist (Oct 16, 2022)

Because people are very touchy about Terry dying since they relate to him


----------



## Ketamine Kat (Oct 16, 2022)

If you shit up a thread with pointless circular arguing and just whine and bitch about it where it's the only thing you are doing in that thread  what did you expect? Freedom of speech is not freedom of social consequence. If you're being a cunt at a party or gathering, you will be asked to leave. Simple as that.


----------



## Tims (Oct 16, 2022)

Probably because your larping an Internet crusade based on your post history, absolute retard.


----------



## Spunt (Oct 16, 2022)

FrEeDoM oF sPeEcH iSn'T FrEeDoM fRoM cOnSeQuEnCeS


----------



## |llII||IIlll| (Oct 16, 2022)

I think we have given up even the pretense of Free Speech some years ago. There are no hard rules and the moderators/Josh will ban or threadban you for whatever they feel like.


----------



## Ketamine Kat (Oct 16, 2022)

|llII||IIlll| said:


> I think we have given up even the pretense of Free Speech some years ago. There are no hard rules and the moderators/Josh will ban or threadban you for whatever they feel like.


You have to be some obnoxious faggot for that to happen though... Don't think I ever been threadbanned ever since joining. It doesn't take much NOT to be banned.


----------



## POWER IN MISERY (Oct 16, 2022)

you probably got threadbanned because you can't ever stop sperging the fuck out


----------



## Poppavalyim Andropoff (Oct 16, 2022)

> Why was I threadbanned


I'd wager for being a monumental faggot


----------



## Fascist Frederick (Oct 16, 2022)

How much did you have to pay to post that?


----------



## |llII||IIlll| (Oct 16, 2022)

Ketamine Kat said:


> You have to be some obnoxious faggot for that to happen though... Don't think I ever been threadbanned ever since joining. It doesn't take much NOT to be banned.


I for one Welcome, Support, and Love our Tranny Janny Erverlerds.


----------



## Xyluz (Oct 16, 2022)

Our supreme overlord Jersh stated multiple times that the farms are a dictatorship. So yeah, get bent mate.


----------



## Ronnie McNutt (Oct 16, 2022)

what makes you think that we unironically worship a smart schizophrenic programmer as a deity


----------



## Sumptinsfuckey (Oct 16, 2022)

Considering I started a thread betting on when Null would troon out and I haven't been banned you must be super-extra spergy.


----------



## gata (Oct 16, 2022)

The slobber mutt has stated multiple times that we are not a site of absolute free speech but a site to be able to express whatever you want with a benelovent tyrant watching over you.


----------



## Wormy (Oct 16, 2022)

Why was I threadbanned from the Terry Davis thread simply for pointing out that worship of him like a lot of you backsliders do is idolatry?


----------



## Moths (Oct 16, 2022)

If I cant shit all over your place then ur not a real freedumb of spreeeeeeech advocate


----------



## The Lawgiver (Oct 16, 2022)

It's about family.
also i haven't been keeping upon the terry davis talk stuff but like outside the thread in general internet world people are just sad he was potentially dead-ed by the three letter groups. I don't count that as worshipping him lmao.

I've been and still am threadbanned from the fucking thread about the britbong/manlytears guy since it first came out a few years ago because I was like just shitting it up by just seeing it as dumb drama beef shit between the kopy guy and him.Since then I realized there's more to it and he actually started shitting up the thread himself at one point but I wasnt' able to reply with the "GOD DAMN IT" response I was having mentally seeing it play out lmao. After all that shit happened though I haven't had much to say on that thread so I guess it kinda evened out in the long term. Don't sweat it, you may or may not be unbanned in time, Thread could be just more boring overtime too considering the dude's dead.


----------



## Cats (Oct 16, 2022)

freeDUMB lmao


----------



## Idiotron (Oct 16, 2022)

The only way to be banned on KF is to be a faggot who ruins the fun for everyone else.
You know, the person who everyone is just waiting to leave the room.
You must be that guy.


----------



## Just A Butt (Oct 16, 2022)

this place has nothing to do with free speech except when it does, get a fucking clue OP


----------



## rodentia (Oct 16, 2022)

_Samson_ said:


> (I have no idea who Terry Davis is)


this is why we need invite only registration


----------



## Snuckening2 (Oct 16, 2022)

Why did you get thread-banned?

Why did you think KF is "about fredom of speech"?

Why did you make this thread?

Why did you assume anyone else would give a wet fart about your whiney faggotry?




Spoiler: Hmmm... I wonder why?



Because you're deeply, utterly, fundamentally retarded, you dumb fucking nigger lol


----------



## Absurdity (Oct 16, 2022)

Yes, freedom of speech does occasionally give way to freedom of janny.


----------



## The Luigi Player (Oct 16, 2022)

Spoiler: Autistic



Make fun of vtubers in the vtuber thread

see what happens, I dare you.


----------



## Neko GF (Oct 16, 2022)




----------



## I (Don't) Have A Gun (Oct 16, 2022)

_Samson_ said:


> (I have no idea who Terry Davis is)


Go and watch





Then say 30 "Hail Terries" as recompense for your sin of ignorance.


----------



## TheSockiestSock (Oct 16, 2022)

Because sometimes even in a free speech environment some speech too stupid.


----------



## Jack Awful (Oct 16, 2022)

Cat tit bingo said:


> Oh good lord our standards for users really is just plummeting


We need to set up the TAT (Terry aptitude test) that doesn't let you join unless you pass.


----------



## Pangolin (Oct 16, 2022)

I notice a lot of people laughing at OP, but you won't be laughing when Null bans you for claiming that Chantal is 499.9 pounds instead of 500.
"First they came for Wormy, and I said nothing because he was a schizo..." etc.


----------



## Providence (Oct 16, 2022)

I say this to you with nothing but love and concern - you are in a part of your cycle that has you behaving erratically. 
I know you don't want or trust any sort of mental health intervention, but you need it. Your family needs you. Please,
please, please consider a stabilizing treatment. You are being wasted.


----------



## Honored guest (Oct 16, 2022)

Because Terry was a saint, and you're a gorilla nigger, now go take you're meds you schizo.


----------



## CreamyHerman’s (Oct 16, 2022)

Wow, that is the most retarded thing you have done so far. Congrats, proud of you


----------



## Blackhole (Oct 16, 2022)

because you're a faggot


----------



## CAPTAIN MATI (Oct 16, 2022)

I sure as hell am not getting paid.


----------



## Fuzzy Sweetheart (Oct 16, 2022)

rodentia said:


> this is why we need invite only registration


This is such a kike nigger mindset. Kys


----------



## Wormy (Oct 16, 2022)

Why was I threadbanned from the Terry Davis thread simply for pointing out that worship of him like a lot of you backsliders do is idolatry?


----------



## Wormy (Oct 16, 2022)

Ronnie McNutt said:


> what makes you think that we unironically worship a smart schizophrenic programmer as a deity


Nothing much, just the constant referral to "Saint Terry" and considering murdering "Glow niggers" to be a holy act.


Honored guest said:


> Because Terry was a saint, and you're a gorilla nigger, now go take you're meds you schizo.


Speaking of which. Also, I don't take meds anymore since Big Pharma is an arm of Moloch.


Providence said:


> I know you don't want or trust any sort of mental health intervention, but you need it. Your family needs you. Please,
> please, please consider a stabilizing treatment. You are being wasted.


Repeat, Big Pharma is an arm of Moloch, as are pedophile shrinks.


The Luigi Player said:


> Make fun of vtubers in the vtuber thread
> 
> see what happens, I dare you.


I will a little later.


----------



## Just A Butt (Oct 16, 2022)

i'm farting now


----------



## The Internet Dick (Oct 16, 2022)

Professor G. Raff said:


> Null always goes out of his way to say he doesn't consider the site about freedom of speech.


Null can say what he considers the site to be about and that's fine; that's his prerogative, but to say the fight for the site's continued existence isn't about freedom of speech in some sense and at some level is disingenuous given the site is under continual attack by powerful, well-financed and -connected fanatics intent on stamping it out. They're not going to all this trouble because the users of this site are laughing at their expense (although they hate to be laughed at). They're doing it because Kiwi Farms is a threat to The Narrative. The Narrative says giving children hormone blockers and drastic and irreversible surgeries is completely fine even though actual science shows it warps and deforms and damages them for life. The Narrative says Keffals, that filthy fucking hunchbacked and depraved commie eunuch, is a heroic young woman fighting the good fight against the forces of evil. 

The Narrative is a lie. Anyone who publicly points this out takes an enormous risk: doxing, loss of job, SWATing, deplatforming, reputational damage that follows you forever, and so on. These CIA Niggers want us dead but they'll settle for ruin. Fuck these CIA Niggers.


----------



## Professor G. Raff (Oct 16, 2022)

The Internet Dick said:


> Null can say what he considers the site to be about and that's fine; that's his prerogative, but to say the fight for the site's continued existence isn't about freedom of speech in some sense and at some level is disingenuous


I purposley excluded the part where Null does say he considers it more about freedom of expression, I just wanted to be pedantic to counter every part of this sour grapes thread's wording.


----------



## Wormy (Oct 16, 2022)

And I'm banned from Autistic Thunderdome it seems. Great free speech defense there, folks.


----------



## Agent Abe Caprine (Oct 16, 2022)

Vect said:


> I get the feeling you're one of those people that post gore or swastikas on their public gaming profiles and mock people for getting triggered.
> 
> View attachment 3741423


What the flying fuck? He made multiple posts about sex in a thread about a dead kid.


This looks like the box art for a Fairchild Channel F game, by the way.


----------



## POWER IN MISERY (Oct 16, 2022)

Wormy said:


> Nothing much, just the constant referral to "Saint Terry" and considering murdering "Glow niggers" to be a holy act.
> 
> Speaking of which. Also, I don't take meds anymore since Big Pharma is an arm of Moloch.
> 
> ...


see wormy, this right here is why you're reviled. any conversation with you is an excuse to go back to your exasperating ARBLRBLRBLRBLR WEE WOO OOO OO OO AA AA AAA THE DEVIL babbling.


----------



## Wormy (Oct 16, 2022)

POWER IN MISERY said:


> see wormy, this right here is why you're reviled. any conversation with you is an excuse to go back to your exasperating ARBLRBLRBLRBLR WEE WOO OOO OO OO AA AA AAA THE DEVIL babbling.


No, I've gotten in a lot more trouble daring to challenge the divinity of Terry Davis than anything else I've done.


----------



## Agent Abe Caprine (Oct 16, 2022)

Free tip: Stop taking Kiwifarms so seriously.


----------



## POWER IN MISERY (Oct 16, 2022)

Wormy said:


> No, I've gotten in a lot more trouble daring to challenge the divinity of Terry Davis than anything else I've done.


this is what i'm saying. nobody actually means it, but to you it's a green light to ramble about god and the bear. you're a well spoken retard.


----------



## Wormy (Oct 16, 2022)

Agent Abe Caprine said:


> Free tip: Stop taking Kiwifarms so seriously.


Maybe you don't take fighting people who want to rape your children and see you killed seriously. I do.


POWER IN MISERY said:


> nobody actually means it


Prove it.


----------



## Crysocyan (Oct 16, 2022)

This is incoherent babbling.


----------



## Agent Abe Caprine (Oct 16, 2022)

Wormy said:


> Maybe you don't take fighting people who want to rape your children and see you killed seriously. I do.


Please don't suicidal shame me like that. Suicidal depression is merely another way of looking at life. Kind of like ABDL but with a better aesthetic.


----------



## POWER IN MISERY (Oct 16, 2022)

Wormy said:


> Prove it.


the proof is in the pudding, which is what your brain is made of. every time you talk, this is what comes out.


----------



## A-Stump (Oct 16, 2022)

Because you're a faggot


----------



## Moths (Oct 16, 2022)

Wormy said:


> And I'm banned from Autistic Thunderdome it seems. Great free speech defense there, folks.


holy fuck your banned from thunderdome, what kind of nigger are you that even thunderdome doesnt want you?


----------



## Wormy (Oct 16, 2022)

Moths said:


> holy fuck your banned from thunderdome, what kind of nigger are you that even thunderdome doesnt want you?


False alarm, I was only banned from one particular thread.

False False Alarm: I was banned from Deep Thoughts.


----------



## Billy Bob Dick (Oct 16, 2022)

Seems to me the best thing to do is create a thread whining about it.

you impotent ponce


----------



## Wormy (Oct 16, 2022)

Billy Bob Dick said:


> Seems to me the best thing to do is create a thread whining about it.
> 
> you impotent ponce


Am I not allowed to?


----------



## Billy Bob Dick (Oct 16, 2022)

Wormy said:


> Am I not allowed to?


the fuck does "allowed" have to do with it?


----------



## Wormy (Oct 16, 2022)

Why was I threadbanned from the Terry Davis thread simply for pointing out that worship of him like a lot of you backsliders do is idolatry?


----------



## Wormy (Oct 16, 2022)

Billy Bob Dick said:


> the fuck does "allowed" have to do with it?


Well, there's rules around here clearly, both written and unwritten.


----------



## Poppavalyim Andropoff (Oct 16, 2022)

Wormy said:


> Well, there's rules around here clearly, both written and unwritten.


ok then to clarify ..

Rule 1. OP is always a faggot.
Rule 2. See rule 1.


----------



## Alex Krycek (Oct 16, 2022)

Say and post whatever you want within the confines of law but if it’s retarded expect to be mocked back for it. 

As with any other conversation if you are posting off topic or spamming or just generally being impolite expect to be banned.


----------



## Absurdity (Oct 16, 2022)

Wormy, you had it coming.


Wormy said:


> Bunch of white knight soyboy SIMPS in this thread. Slut had it coming.
> 
> To all of you trashcanning my post, she'll never have sex with you, coomers.


In the off chance you're still a teenager yourself, you're not old enough to farm. Do your homework.

Otherwise I recommend taking a deep breath and holding it.


----------



## Wormy (Oct 16, 2022)

Absurdity said:


> Wormy, you had it coming.


Silence anyone you disagree with, eh? I thought that was a libtard thing to do....


Absurdity said:


> In the off chance you're still a teenager yourself, you're not old enough to farm. Do your homework.


Nope, not a teenager.


Absurdity said:


> Otherwise I recommend taking a deep breathe and holding it.


...for what result?


Alex Krycek said:


> As with any other conversation if you are posting off topic or spamming or just generally being impolite expect to be banned.


Then it's not freedom of speech.


----------



## Absurdity (Oct 16, 2022)

Wormy said:


> Silence anyone you disagree with, eh? I thought that was a libtard thing to do....
> 
> Nope, not a teenager.


Dude, they were way too easy on you. Falsely pedo-shaming an entire thread regarding the murder of a 12 year old girl, whom you call a slut, is permabanworthy. And if you're a grown-ass man calling a 12 year-old a slut, your transition from incel to pedo is basically complete. You didn't even get threadbanned for that and you're over here soapboxing like a raving homeless meth addict. But since you're still crying about it, we might as well milk the cow.



> ...for what result?


Try it now and I'll tell you the secret.


----------



## Shidoen (Oct 16, 2022)

Yes we believe in free speech, but in the 1800s version so stop acting like a Nigger.


----------



## NOT Sword Fighter Super (Oct 16, 2022)

All hail King Terry.


----------



## Wormy (Oct 17, 2022)

Absurdity said:


> Dude, they were way too easy on you. Falsely pedo-shaming an entire thread regarding the murder of a 12 year old girl, whom you call a slut, is permabanworthy.


Wow, you ARE triggered. 


Absurdity said:


> And if you're a grown-ass man calling a 12 year-old a slut


All women are whores.


----------



## Absurdity (Oct 17, 2022)

Wormy said:


> All women are whores.


Right! She came on to _you_.


----------



## Wormy (Oct 17, 2022)

Absurdity said:


> Right! She came on to _you_.


Who did?


----------



## Kermit Jizz (Oct 17, 2022)

That fact you aggressively shat on Saint Terry and didn't just get yeeted off the site is a mercy.


----------



## Wormy (Oct 17, 2022)

Kermit Jizz said:


> That fact you aggressively shat on Saint Terry and didn't just get yeeted off the site is a mercy.


Which proves my point. Despite your complaints about libtard snowflakes, you act just like them when your own golden calf is called out.

And I will gladly shit on murderers who abuse their family.


----------



## Absurdity (Oct 17, 2022)

The real question is: who calls 12 year-olds "women" and "sluts" who are not in fact pedo?


----------



## Kermit Jizz (Oct 17, 2022)

Wormy said:


> Which proves my point. Despite your complaints about libtard snowflakes


Are you doing that thing again where you schizophrenic fantasies make you think I said things I did not?



Wormy said:


> And I will gladly shit on murderers who abuse their family.


Are we still talking about Terry? The fuck are you talking about?


----------



## Wormy (Oct 17, 2022)

Absurdity said:


> The real question is: who calls 12 year-olds "women" and "sluts" who are not in fact pedo?


Someone who understands female nature and God's word on them.

Pedo would imply I want to have sex with a 12 year old, which I do not and is fucking sick of you to think that's the case, especially since I was not the one white knighting her. 



Kermit Jizz said:


> Are we still talking about Terry? The fuck are you talking about?


Yes.


----------



## Absurdity (Oct 17, 2022)

We have ourselves a pedo prophet!


----------



## BULLY HUNTER_78 (Oct 17, 2022)

Wormy said:


> Which proves my point. Despite your complaints about libtard snowflakes, you act just like them when your own golden calf is called out.
> 
> And I will gladly shit on murderers who abuse their family.


Well, I think the Terry Davis thread is certainly worse off without your beautiful posts fren   


Wormy said:


> Someone who understands female nature and God's word on them.
> 
> Pedo would imply I want to have sex with a 12 year old, which I do not and is fucking sick of you to think that's the case, especially since I was not the one white knighting her.


12 year olds being sluts is news to me. Mind sharing how you came to this conclusion?


----------



## Kermit Jizz (Oct 17, 2022)

Wormy said:


> Yes.


Ok I'll bite, why is Terry a murderer? Who did he kill?


----------



## Blackhole (Oct 17, 2022)

why are politispergs always pedophiles. seriously why


----------



## Wormy (Oct 16, 2022)

Why was I threadbanned from the Terry Davis thread simply for pointing out that worship of him like a lot of you backsliders do is idolatry?


----------



## Wormy (Oct 17, 2022)

BULLY HUNTER_78 said:


> 12 year olds being sluts is news to me. Mind sharing how you came to this conclusion?


All women are whores. That simple. 


Kermit Jizz said:


> Ok I'll bite, why is Terry a murderer? Who did he kill?


He bragged about killing CIA operatives with his car.


Blackhole said:


> why are politispergs always pedophiles. seriously why


Ask the pedophiles, I wouldn't know. 

Go tell the conservatives in thunderdome that, by the by, see how far it gets you.


----------



## Nick Gars (Oct 17, 2022)

My word, you are quite the retarded nigger cattle OP.

Maybe don't be a massive faggot? It's not that hard, dude.


----------



## POWER IN MISERY (Oct 17, 2022)

Kermit Jizz said:


> Ok I'll bite, why is Terry a murderer? Who did he kill?


CIA agents, remember?


----------



## Absurdity (Oct 17, 2022)

I for one am excited to see all the "Biblical" pedo apologetics coming from our newfound pastor. Chapter and verse please!

No doubt he will start with Eve being given to Adam before she was even 1 day old.


----------



## Blackhole (Oct 17, 2022)

Wormy said:


> Ask the pedophiles, I wouldn't know.





Wormy said:


> All women are whores. That simple.


including children? gee buddy,that sure sounds like a pedophile justifying his crimes against children
"She was asking for it. She wanted to be fucked,because she's a whore!"
please kill yourself,the sooner you start burning in eternal hellfire the better


----------



## Wormy (Oct 17, 2022)

Nick Gars said:


> My word, you are quite the retarded nigger cattle OP.
> 
> Maybe don't be a massive faggot? It's not that hard, dude.


Well, I'm not black, so the nigger part doesn't apply. I don't have horns, so that narrows out cattle. 

And I'm not a sodomite homosexual, so I've met most of your terms already. What now?


----------



## Wormy (Oct 17, 2022)

Blackhole said:


> including children? gee buddy,that sure sounds like a pedophile justifying his crimes against children


I've committed no crimes against children.  You're just pulling accusations out of your ass.


Blackhole said:


> "She was asking for it. She wanted to be fucked,because she's a whore!"


All women are whores. That doesn't mean I fuck them. You seem to be missing that very simple part.


Blackhole said:


> please kill yourself, the sooner you start burning in eternal hellfire the better


I'm still not sure if I'm already predetermined to be damned, so that might happen regardless.



Absurdity said:


> I for one am excited to see all the "Biblical" pedo apologetics coming from our newfound pastor. Chapter and verse please!


You'll be waiting eternally then. All pedos deserve death. You'll find no apologetics for them from me.


----------



## BULLY HUNTER_78 (Oct 17, 2022)

Wormy said:


> He bragged about killing CIA operatives with his car.


But CIA operatives aren't really people, silly. Next, you'll be telling us we need to hold a funeral for every bug we've stepped on.


----------



## Wormy (Oct 17, 2022)

BULLY HUNTER_78 said:


> But CIA operatives aren't really people, silly. Next, you'll be telling us we need to hold a funeral for every bug we've stepped on.


Yes they are, and chances are their killings are not done righteously and on command from God.


----------



## Absurdity (Oct 17, 2022)

Wormy said:


> You'll be waiting eternally then. All pedos deserve death. You'll find no apologetics for them from me.


Not for them, for _you_.


Wormy said:


> Someone who understands female nature and God's word on them.


So we're waiting for _you_ to post God's word on 12 year old sluts please.

And you're racist if you think you need to be black to be a nigger.


----------



## Wormy (Oct 17, 2022)

Absurdity said:


> Not for them, for _you_.
> 
> So we're waiting for _you_ to post God's word on 12 year old sluts please.


4. 1 Timothy 2:13-14 “For it was Adam who was first created, and then Eve. And it was not Adam who was deceived, but the woman being deceived, fell into transgression.”




Absurdity said:


> And you're racist if you think you need to be black to be a nigger.


I am racist, at least by the conventional definition. I'm tired of acting and deceiving like blacks are in any way equal to me or whites.


----------



## Absurdity (Oct 17, 2022)

You left out the part when Eve humped the apple, Prophet Pedonigger.


----------



## Kermit Jizz (Oct 17, 2022)

Wormy said:


> He bragged about killing CIA operatives with his car.


It's just a meme bro


----------



## Wormy (Oct 17, 2022)

Kermit Jizz said:


> It's just a meme bro


IT"S JUST A PRANK, BRO! 

Doesn't cut it anymore.


----------



## Kermit Jizz (Oct 17, 2022)

Wormy said:


> IT"S JUST A PRANK, BRO!
> 
> Doesn't cut it anymore.


Why do you think he actually killed someone and it wasn't just a schizophrenic hallucination?


----------



## POWER IN MISERY (Oct 17, 2022)

Kermit Jizz said:


> Why do you think he actually killed someone and it wasn't just a schizophrenic hallucination?


see


POWER IN MISERY said:


> any conversation with you is an excuse to go back to your exasperating ARBLRBLRBLRBLR WEE WOO OOO OO OO AA AA AAA THE DEVIL babbling.


----------



## Montalbane (Oct 17, 2022)

I will pray for intercession by saint terry so that you may be mauled by beasts soon.
Heathen faggot.


----------



## Wormy (Oct 17, 2022)

Kermit Jizz said:


> Why do you think he actually killed someone and it wasn't just a schizophrenic hallucination?


He's someone quite capable of killing, that's why. 


Montalbane said:


> I will pray for intercession by saint terry so that you may be mauled by beasts soon.
> Heathen faggot.


Here I stand. Either he cares nothing for you, or he is impotent. My money's on the latter.


----------



## Providence (Oct 17, 2022)

Wormy said:


> All women are whores. That simple.
> 
> He bragged about killing CIA operatives with his car.


A twelve year old is not a woman. She's a child. She isn't a "slut", she's a raped, murdered child. She died horrifically. I think you understand why you're getting this hostility. 

Terry had schizophrenia. Like you, he would have parts of his cycle that were filled with paranoia, depression, and hallucinations.  

Being here, having these negative interactions, alienating people, alienating yourself,  this is no good for you. Nothing good can come of this for you. Keep your family in the front of your mind. You'll be feeling at least slightly better in a few days. Try to sleep through as much as you can. Eat healthy, take some good walks. Don't make any important decisions. I know you want this abuse, you are looking for a trigger, and i sincerely hope everyone in this thread is aware that is what you are doing. Do not give this man what he wants. 


Now stop making me do fuckin outreach work in my free time.


----------



## Wormy (Oct 17, 2022)

Providence said:


> A twelve year old is not a woman. She's a child. She isn't a "slut", she's a raped, murdered child. She died horrifically. I think you understand why you're getting this hostility.


----------



## Wormy (Oct 16, 2022)

Why was I threadbanned from the Terry Davis thread simply for pointing out that worship of him like a lot of you backsliders do is idolatry?


----------



## Montalbane (Oct 17, 2022)

Wormy said:


> He's someone quite capable of killing, that's why.
> 
> Here I stand. Either he cares nothing for you, or he is impotent. My money's on the latter.


Do you have any money to begin with?
Cause you sound like a rambling hobo angry at the clouds.


----------



## BULLY HUNTER_78 (Oct 17, 2022)

Wormy said:


> He's someone quite capable of killing, that's why.


So, you consider someone who is capable of killing to be a murderer? Doesn't that make you a murderer as well?


Providence said:


> Being here, having these negative interactions, alienating people, alienating yourself, this is no good for you. Nothing good can come of this for you. Keep your family in the front of your mind. You'll be feeling at least slightly better in a few days. Try to sleep through as much as you can. Eat healthy, take some good walks. Don't make any important decisions. I know you want this abuse, you are looking for a trigger, and i sincerely hope everyone in this thread is aware that is what you are doing. Do not give this man what he wants.


Damn, this post makes it sound like he's a suicide risk. He always struck me as a shitposter. Are you sure he's not trolling this thread? Case in point:


Wormy said:


>


----------



## (((Oban Lazcano Kamz))) (Oct 17, 2022)

Wormy said:


> All women are whores. That simple.
> 
> He bragged about killing CIA operatives with his car.
> 
> ...


NIGGER NIGGER NIGGER


----------



## Wormy (Oct 17, 2022)

BULLY HUNTER_78 said:


> So, you consider someone who is capable of killing to be a murderer? Doesn't that make you a murderer as well?


No. I haven't bragged nor claimed to have killed anyone. Same can't be said for your golden calf. 


(((Oban Lazcano Kamz))) said:


> NIGGER NIGGER NIGGER


Old Patty Smythe song, right?


----------



## Providence (Oct 17, 2022)

BULLY HUNTER_78 said:


> So, you consider someone who is capable of killing to be a murderer? Doesn't that make you a murderer as well?
> 
> Damn, this post makes it sound like he's a suicide risk. He always struck me as a shitposter. Are you sure he's not trolling this thread? Case in point:


I absolutely believe him to be a suicide risk, he does this on a cycle, he is hoping for someone to ignite him, to push him, to defeat his survival instinct. I've reported it to the jannies, which I've never done before, because I've seen this pattern many times. 

And no, I'm not a "beta male". I'm a mother and a crisis worker. You are not exhibiting anything unique, Wormy. You are enacting textbook mental illness behaviors. You are very likely exhausting and frightening your family. You want to catch the bus? Nobody can stop you. Nobody here will be responsible for it, either. That will be your choice, that you are making with a compromised brain that you refuse to treat. I've reached out to you privately to try and get you some help. I've fulfilled my responsibility to you in the ways this strange circumstance allows. Get some fucking help. At least try. 
It couldn't possibly be worse than living on this rollercoaster. 

You aren't a stupid man, and you know right from wrong. Take responsibility for your health.


----------



## Moths (Oct 17, 2022)

THE JANNIES MAY TAKE OUR SHITPOSTS AND OUR ALTS BUT THEY SHALL NEVER TAKE
OUR SPEEEEEEEEERRRRRRRRRRRRRRRGS


----------



## Montalbane (Oct 17, 2022)

Tfw the edgelord atheist is mentally ill.
Its like clockwork.
It rhymes.


----------



## Absurdity (Oct 17, 2022)

Prophet Pedonigger will now tell us about the dangers of Spergatory and why he is sending this entire thread into it because of St. Terry.


----------



## Tims (Oct 17, 2022)

Wormy's actions and words just back my theory that the schizo to nonce pipeline is real.


----------



## Pringles Can (Oct 17, 2022)

Well you insulted our prophet you goddamn heretic.


----------



## Wormy (Oct 17, 2022)

Tims said:


> Wormy's actions and words just back my theory that the schizo to nonce pipeline is real.


One has to be a nonce for that to work. I'm not one.  Unless you think calling someone a whore means you want to fuck them, and if that's the case, you got no place calling anyone a schitzo.



Montalbane said:


> Tfw the edgelord atheist is mentally ill.


Atheist? Oh no, sunshine, God has never been more real to me.


Providence said:


> You are very likely exhausting and frightening your family


Not really. My parents don't know, and they need not know. My wife and I are living apart since divorce is not an option for us, which is for the best as she refuses submission and her place as a woman in a Godly marriage. My friend circle are all libtard SJW types anyway, so who cares? The bystanders are out of the way if God calls me to death.



Pringles Can said:


> Well you insulted our prophet you goddamn heretic.


And I'll do it some more, godless faggot.


----------



## Montalbane (Oct 17, 2022)

Wormy said:


> One has to be a nonce for that to work. I'm not one.  Unless you think calling someone a whore means you want to fuck them, and if that's the case, you got no place calling anyone a schitzo.
> 
> 
> Atheist? Oh no, sunshine, God has never been more real to me.
> ...


This nigger glows in the dark


----------



## Wormy (Oct 17, 2022)

Montalbane said:


> This nigger glows in the dark


"TOTALLY NOT A CULT, YOU GUIZ!"


----------



## Kermit Jizz (Oct 17, 2022)

Wormy said:


> Not really. My parents don't know, and they need not know. My wife and I are living apart since divorce is not an option for us, which is for the best as she refuses submission and her place as a woman in a Godly marriage. My friend circle are all libtard SJW types anyway, so who cares? The bystanders are out of the way if God calls me to death.


Are you doing a bit or something? Why the sudden misogyny?


----------



## Wormy (Oct 17, 2022)

Kermit Jizz said:


> Are you doing a bit or something? Why the sudden misogyny?


Compare the achievements of men vs women. Or hell, just look at them in sports. You tell me where it comes from.


----------



## Uberpenguin (Oct 17, 2022)

I don't know about you sometimes Wormy.

Make sure you take a break once in a while to do something else, excessive social internet usage tends to drive people insane, and we're just faceless words on a screen. You ever refinished furniture? Old guys love refinishing furniture these days.



Kermit Jizz said:


> Are you doing a bit or something? Why the sudden misogyny?


Yeah I'm not sure how we went from "All the people in A&N are conservative gangsters who want to kill me" to "Christ is kang, and women are whores". That's an odd swing in stance. Although obviously women are indeed terrible, so that part's totally reasonable.



BULLY HUNTER_78 said:


> Damn, this post makes it sound like he's a suicide risk. He always struck me as a shitposter. Are you sure he's not trolling this thread?


The opinions are strange, but historically the overall tone and pattern seems like a genuinely very unhappy dude who's very preoccupied with death.

Plus he's always posting at odd times, like afternoon, 4 in the morning, there doesn't seem to be any consistency. If nothing else you can tell he isn't exactly sleeping well or regularly.


----------



## AMHOLIO (Oct 17, 2022)

Wormy, please get off the net for a bit and talk to IRL friends.  And a therapist.


----------



## Kermit Jizz (Oct 17, 2022)

Uberpenguin said:


> Yeah I'm not sure how we went from "All the people in A&N are conservative gangsters who want to kill me" to "Christ is kang, and women are whores". That's an odd swing in stance. Although obviously women are indeed terrible, so that part's totally reasonable.


I'd hazard a guess it has something to do with his marital troubles. That's assuming he isn't just trolling. I'm not sure what to make of him at this point.


----------



## BULLY HUNTER_78 (Oct 17, 2022)

Uberpenguin said:


> The opinions are strange, but historically the overall tone and pattern seems like a genuinely very unhappy dude who's very preoccupied with death.


Right now, I'm still leaning towards him being a troll because of this post:


Wormy said:


> Not really. My parents don't know, and they need not know. My wife and I are living apart since divorce is not an option for us, which is for the best as she refuses submission and her place as a woman in a Godly marriage. My friend circle are all libtard SJW types anyway, so who cares? The bystanders are out of the way if God calls me to death.


Saying his wife is divorcing him and then going on a misogynist screed is too funny to be true. I'm also pretty sure his real positions are more left leaning. It's like if HHH suddenly started making Christ is Kang posts, went full on misogynist, and started ranting about niggers in the space of a month. I'd assume it was a troll.


----------



## POWER IN MISERY (Oct 17, 2022)

your_browser_is_not_able_to_play_this_audio


----------



## Wormy (Oct 16, 2022)

Why was I threadbanned from the Terry Davis thread simply for pointing out that worship of him like a lot of you backsliders do is idolatry?


----------



## Moths (Oct 17, 2022)

My guy see a councillor then a marriage councillor jesus christ


----------



## misterduckford (Oct 17, 2022)

OP this is good. Good bait. You excel in the field of faggotry and I am enjoying it. Consequences have actions, peeeeimp.
I bet you don't even boot your OS using an .iso file, little faggot. Do it like a White Man.

E: srsly tho don't take it srsly this place is fun you get to call and be called a faggot but it's a melting pot of friendship and animal love just embrace it


----------



## Wormy (Oct 17, 2022)

Uberpenguin said:


> I don't know about you sometimes Wormy.


Neither do I.


Uberpenguin said:


> Make sure you take a break once in a while to do something else, excessive social internet usage tends to drive people insane, and we're just faceless words on a screen.


So was Tranny Phantom. So was Mr. Anime. So was Chris Chan.


Uberpenguin said:


> You ever refinished furniture? Old guys love refinishing furniture these days.


Never been good at that.


Uberpenguin said:


> Although obviously women are indeed terrible, so that part's totally reasonable.


I'll take a bow now.


AMHOLIO said:


> Wormy, please get off the net for a bit and talk to IRL friends. And a therapist.


I am, albeit it's a newer crowd, so still fitting in.

Therapists are libtard globohomo servants, however. Fuck that. Just ask around here about their crimes.



BULLY HUNTER_78 said:


> aying his wife is divorcing him and then going on a misogynist screed is too funny to be true. I'm also pretty sure his real positions are more left leaning. It's like if HHH suddenly started making Christ is Kang posts, went full on misogynist, and started ranting about niggers in the space of a month. I'd assume it was a troll.


Hey genius. did you miss the part where I said DIVORCE IS NOT AN OPTION FOR US? We're separated, not divorced. She doesn't care for my new outlook, and I don't care for her old. 



POWER IN MISERY said:


> View attachment 3745193


Bravo, kwappity kwappity. You went to all that trouble on a vocaroo for little ol me?

Actually, I was under the impression for a short time that you people WERE Godly and fighting for Christiandom worldwide, then I got reminded how you worship and give praise to a false god, and a bizarre one at that. It just makes all the Christ invoking around here all the more disgusting considering where your real sacrifices go.


Moths said:


> My guy see a councillor then a marriage councillor jesus christ


Repeat; servants of big pharma and globohomo. 


misterduckford said:


> E: srsly tho don't take it srsly this place is fun you get to call and be called a faggot but it's a melting pot of friendship and animal love just embrace it


It's a temple devoted to a man that also bizarrely claims to be working towards white Christiandom at times. It's confusing.


----------



## POWER IN MISERY (Oct 17, 2022)

Wormy said:


> Bravo, kwappity kwappity. You went to all that trouble on a vocaroo for little ol me?


what are you talking about? i was agreeing with you.


----------



## Wormy (Oct 17, 2022)

POWER IN MISERY said:


> what are you talking about? i was agreeing with you.






Now now, no place for humility here.


----------



## draggs (Oct 17, 2022)

Because your whining and schizobaitposting isn't funny

You should try being funny instead of being a tedious niggerfaggot


----------



## Matt Damon (Oct 17, 2022)

I've found you can say just about whatever you want and hold very controversial, unpopular opinions on KF and no one will care (much less ban you), as long as you're not an obnoxious sperg when presenting them to others.

But some people are so unpleasant and socially maladjusted that they can't even manage that.


----------



## Wormy (Oct 18, 2022)

Matt Damon said:


> I've found you can say just about whatever you want and hold very controversial, unpopular opinions on KF and no one will care (much less ban you),


Not when you blaspheme their god Terry Davis.


----------



## AMHOLIO (Oct 18, 2022)

Wormy said:


> Not when you blaspheme their god Terry Davis.


Humans are humans: we can strive for perfection but we will always be held back by our own natures.  An attempt can be made, but even the best isn't perfect.


----------



## Wormy (Oct 18, 2022)

AMHOLIO said:


> Humans are humans: we can strive for perfection but we will always be held back by our own natures.  An attempt can be made, but even the best isn't perfect.


So what's the fucking solution?! I can tell you right fucking now that it's not create a culture where the people who are the msot rewarded are the ones who yell the loudest and where the onyl fucking goal in life is to go oin the internet, make people mad, and laugh about it when they actually get mad at your attempts to make them mad! Where denial of even shit right in front of your face is more rewarded than actual reality and gives you more fan!? Where consequences MEAN NOTHING?!  Oh yea, that's the minds of gods there, a world of NOTHING BUT TROLLS! That's what God put us here to do, to say stupid shit and then laugh when that stupid shit gets called stupid?! NO, I dont' buy it, and never will! And if this IS how the world is meant to work, then it all needs to burn`


----------



## AMHOLIO (Oct 18, 2022)

Wormy said:


> So what's the fucking solution?! I can tell you right fucking now that it's not create a culture where the people who are the msot rewarded are the ones who yell the loudest and where the onyl fucking goal in life is to go oin the internet, make people mad, and laugh about it when they actually get mad at your attempts to make them mad! Where denial of even shit right in front of your face is more rewarded than actual reality and gives you more fan!? Where consequences MEAN NOTHING?!  Oh yea, that's the minds of gods there, a world of NOTHING BUT TROLLS! That's what God put us here to do, to say stupid shit and then laugh when that stupid shit gets called stupid?! NO, I dont' buy it, and never will! And if this IS how the world is meant to work, then it all needs to burn`


Logging off the site will help ease your brain - no internet site should be dragging you down this much.  You got the power to walk away.  I'm sorry you're having such a rough past few days.


----------



## Wormy (Oct 18, 2022)

AMHOLIO said:


> Logging off the site will help ease your brain - no internet site should be dragging you down this much.  You got the power to walk away.  I'm sorry you're having such a rough past few days.


I appreciate your sentiment, but walkin g awy doesn't make any of it go away. The world is beyond rotted,  consequences are non existent for shit behavior, reality is dictated by the ones who scream the loudest. Touching grass wont' change that. The moment God finally reveals what my role in it is, maybe this shit won't be so headache inducing.


----------



## CreamyHerman’s (Oct 18, 2022)

Wormy said:


> I appreciate your sentiment, but walkin g awy doesn't make any of it go away. The world is beyond rotted,  consequences are non existent for shit behavior, reality is dictated by the ones who scream the loudest. Touching grass wont' change that.


Being a retarded nigger online won't fix it either.


----------



## Wormy (Oct 18, 2022)

CreamyHerman’s said:


> Being a retarded nigger online won't fix it either.


Ain't black, so that's not even an option.


----------



## Kermit Jizz (Oct 18, 2022)

Wormy said:


> Ain't black, so that's not even an option.


Show nipples


----------



## Wormy (Oct 18, 2022)

Kermit Jizz said:


> Show nipples


You'd be disappointed.


----------



## Scarlett Johansson (Oct 18, 2022)

Dude please calm down.


----------



## Absurdity (Oct 18, 2022)

Ah this thread has all the fun of a preamble to a murder-suicide written by a try-hard shizo pedocel. OP should be doxed for the protection of certain females in his life. Good job, Wormy!


----------



## Wormy (Oct 19, 2022)

I'm tired. I'm confused. I'm even less certain of direction than before. I've got enough to get through work and that's it. 

You people will have to do without seeing anymore of my breakdown. Oh, and anyone accusing me of being a pedo or harming any women, eat shit.  I can't even  harm myself at this point.


----------



## Saint Agustin (Oct 19, 2022)

_Samson_ said:


> (I have no idea who Terry Davis is)


Get out.


----------



## Wormy (Oct 16, 2022)

Why was I threadbanned from the Terry Davis thread simply for pointing out that worship of him like a lot of you backsliders do is idolatry?


----------



## Saint Agustin (Oct 19, 2022)

Wormy said:


> I'm tired. I'm confused. I'm even less certain of direction than before. I've got enough to get through work and that's it.


Cry me a river faggot


Wormy said:


> You people will have to do without seeing anymore of my breakdown. Oh, and anyone accusing me of being a pedo or harming any women, eat shit.


Incel pedo faggot


Wormy said:


> I can't even  harm myself at this point.


_...I hurt myself today...._


----------



## The Cunting Death (Oct 19, 2022)




----------



## IAmNotAlpharius (Oct 19, 2022)

If Kiwifarms supports free speech, then why is my slash fiction of Joshua Moon, Ethan Ralph, and Keffals constantly suppressed by the mods?


----------



## misterduckford (Oct 19, 2022)

Saint Agustin said:


> _...I hurt myself today...._


_... To see if i still feel... _


----------



## Premium Chicken (Oct 19, 2022)

Nigger


----------



## Manat (Oct 19, 2022)

#FreeWormy


----------



## draggs (Oct 19, 2022)

Wormy said:


> So what's the fucking solution?! I can tell you right fucking now that it's not create a culture where the people who are the msot rewarded are the ones who yell the loudest and where the onyl fucking goal in life is to go oin the internet, make people mad, and laugh about it when they actually get mad at your attempts to make them mad! Where denial of even shit right in front of your face is more rewarded than actual reality and gives you more fan!? Where consequences MEAN NOTHING?!  Oh yea, that's the minds of gods there, a world of NOTHING BUT TROLLS! That's what God put us here to do, to say stupid shit and then laugh when that stupid shit gets called stupid?! NO, I dont' buy it, and never will! And if this IS how the world is meant to work, then it all needs to burn`


Seriously if mean internet banter is getting you this worked up then nigger walk away from the screen lololol


----------



## BanquetMegaBowl (Oct 20, 2022)

Calm down chud lol


----------



## |llII||IIlll| (Oct 20, 2022)

Wormy said:


> So what's the fucking solution?! I can tell you right fucking now that it's not create a culture where the people who are the msot rewarded are the ones who yell the loudest and where the onyl fucking goal in life is to go oin the internet, make people mad, and laugh about it when they actually get mad at your attempts to make them mad! Where denial of even shit right in front of your face is more rewarded than actual reality and gives you more fan!? Where consequences MEAN NOTHING?!  Oh yea, that's the minds of gods there, a world of NOTHING BUT TROLLS! That's what God put us here to do, to say stupid shit and then laugh when that stupid shit gets called stupid?! NO, I dont' buy it, and never will! And if this IS how the world is meant to work, then it all needs to burn`


>internet
>reality
Choose one.


----------



## Kujo Jotaro (Oct 21, 2022)

_Samson_ said:


> KF is not actually about free speech but about laughing people on the internet. Why post a public thread and not talk to the moderators? (I have no idea who Terry Davis is)


Because talking to mods gets you nowhere, even messaging josh gets you nowhere. They legit just don't respond. 

This place isn't about free speech, its just Josh's little pet project that he likes to hold up as some token of virtue to weirdos who idolize certain values.


----------



## Scarlett Johansson (Oct 21, 2022)

Saint Agustin said:


> Cry me a river faggot
> 
> Incel pedo faggot
> 
> _...I hurt myself today...._


Which version? NIN or Johnny Cash?


----------



## Saint Agustin (Oct 21, 2022)

Scarlett Johansson said:


> Which version? NIN or Johnny Cash?


Either of them are faggy sounds.


----------



## Trombonista (Oct 22, 2022)

IAmNotAlpharius said:


> If Kiwifarms supports free speech, then why is my slash fiction of Joshua Moon, Ethan Ralph, and Keffals constantly suppressed by the mods?


Probably because none of it is actually good.


----------



## Crysocyan (Oct 22, 2022)

@Wormy may the Lord make his face shine upon you, and may he be gracious unto you.


----------

